# battery relocating



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

well i searched found a thread pictures weren't active, been wanting to do this for awhile to just give more space in the bay, and because i can. anyone done it ? i already have 1/0 wire ran for when i had my sound system so its just the fact of putting that to the alternator but with the fuses and what not im lost


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Calling greyt?
You out there?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol.. im on the phone, and low battery. But search on my build thread, i have a section on the first page with info about it. Links and all! 

Go, and read it. Post up if you have any other questions. :-D

sent from tapatalk


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

clicked on about every link on that deals with engine bay and cant find it=P


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just got home. 

a pic of my bay.









a vid:


battery:
http://shop.optimabatteries.com/pro..._number=35/1737.0.1.1.54219.53659.0.0.0?pp=8&

thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4912699-Battery-relocation-to-trunk

basic kit:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48000/

kit with box:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48101/

box by itself:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48100/

my trunk set up:










This guy run the power wire the same way i did: through the inside.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5284182-AsymmetricalDichotomy-s-Audio-Build

Ask away if you still have questions!


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah i have kicker 1/0 ran already my only question is where do i put the positive at on the fuse box or on the alt?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the wires go:

Battery:
-positive--->starter-->fusebox.
-Negative-----> Ground.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so you took the your 2g wire from the start to the fuse box then to the back?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it goes from the battery to the starter, DIRECTLY ( i have a 200 ampers fuse right after the positive terminal)
then from the starter, i have a 2nd wire (2 AWG) to the fusebox.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so just so i under stand. you took the wire that is in the back on batter + to the starter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll take pics later


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

haha thanks i just want to make sure once i get ready to do this its done right :thumbup: got any left overs parts xD i need a cai get ride of the ugly cover


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ill try to clear this up. You have two cables from the oem battery. One is black one is red. The black one goes to the starter, and the red one goes to the fuse box. 

What I did is ran a small Odyssey battery under the rear floor with a cutout in the Styrofoam crap. I ran two cables throught the interior, into the bay. I have mine setup just like stock. The left cable goes to the starter, and the right cable goes to the fuse box. 

I think Fred used one positive cable ran to the starter, then a shorter line off the starter to the fuse box with an Inline fuse between the battery and starter. I thought he said he has a fuse... I do not have one, and for the winter I run the oem battery in the bay for reliability reasons. 

Hope that helped out a bit..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

As far as the ground goes I have mine grounded in the rear center seatbelt mount.. I'm not sure where Fred has his, or if my ground is even safe, but that's where I've seen a couple mk4 r32s grounded to.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> As far as the ground goes I have mine grounded in the rear center seatbelt mount.. I'm not sure where Fred has his, or if my ground is even safe, but that's where I've seen a couple mk4 r32s grounded to.


I wouldn't call it safe without fuses on the lines going to the engine bay at the battery. Otherwise i can't see any issues with doing it like that.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> I wouldn't call it safe without fuses on the lines going to the engine bay at the battery. Otherwise i can't see any issues with doing it like that.


Hm.. Why run something that didn't come stock. If it helps I'll install 2 inline fuse blocks, or just switch to one outgoing cable and follow Freds setup.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, my set is just like kyle is describing. I do have fuses, for reliability and safety.

And ny ground is too on the seat bealts.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Yes, my set is just like kyle is describing. I do have fuses, for reliability and safety.
> 
> And ny ground is too on the seat bealts.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Well what the heck. I'll throw two fuses on there. What brand are you running?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there is only 1 fuse, right after the battery + wire.

its a 200 amp that i bought at an audio store


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> there is only 1 fuse, right after the battery + wire.
> 
> its a 200 amp that i bought at an audio store


Well I have mine wired like oem. Two 2 gauge wires going out. One to the starter one to the fuse box, both from the positive terminal, so I would need two, or I could take one of the lines out and run a small one from the starter to the fuse box like you have Idk. I'll do whatever is easiest. Is the fuse still in your trunk?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Is the fuse still in your trunk?


yup!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> yup!


Good to know. I'll incorporate at least one fuse into the setup.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ sweet. I just ordered 2 from Voodoo :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The reason you don't need one from the factory is the battery is right where the alt and battery are. If you are running 10+feet of wire between the stuff and your battery you run the chance of shorting to frame which either fries your electronics or electrocutes you or blows up your battery. Which is why you put the fuse as close to the battery as you can.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> The reason you don't need one from the factory is the battery is right where the alt and battery are. If you are running 10+feet of wire between the stuff and your battery you run the chance of shorting to frame which either fries your electronics or electrocutes you or blows up your battery. Which is why you put the fuse as close to the battery as you can.


Makes sense. Good to know. Out of all the cars I've ever seen with a rear mounted battery I've never heard tell of a fuse. Nor seen one on any of the high HP mk4s a local shop built.

Does anyone know if the mkv r32 has a fuse stock? Just curious how they avoid the potential problem.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

I just finished getting all my stuff today. 
2 gauge 17 ft 
2 gauge 3 ft 
In line fuse holder w/ 200 amp fuse
Odessy pc925t dry cell battery 
2 battery terminals that hold 2/4/8 gauge wire
A few o ring terminals for the starter. 

I am going to do it same way fred did but run the wire outside the car. I then will follow with deleting the fuse box weell and placing it inside the car. G/l with the relocate!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Alexvr said:


> I just finished getting all my stuff today.
> 2 gauge 17 ft
> 2 gauge 3 ft
> In line fuse holder w/ 200 amp fuse
> ...


Why would you run the cables on the outside? I ran mine thru the OEM location at the firewall, and the along the side(under the trim) all the way to the trunk. 

Im just wondering what are the benefits from that.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My current set up








Using 1/0 gauge wire do to voltage loss... Its barely anything, but the starts just like OEM. Light weight flywheel helps it crank right over. I think its important to make sure your ground is solid. That and solder all of your terminals. Using a torch and vise. Heat it up fill half way with solder and plunge the wire into it continue keeping heat on the terminal while solder is wicking up into the wire. Solid connections can't be made crimping


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler I like how your battery is hidden did you cut the foam away to make it sit lower? If I was to do it I would want a small battery to hide it like yours since trunk space in my rabbit is valubale. I just worry about having a small enough battery that is strong enough to handle New England cold and have a decent life span and cranking.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah cut away the foam a bit. And this battery has cranked me through zero degree weather no problem. It doesn't have a long reserve capacity though. So if I go on vacation, I'll have to jump it/trickle charge it. I'm very happy with it though


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

thygreyt said:


>


Holly Heck...need some gromets before you set your car on FIRE...looks good man


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbup: 
Looks good man...you just might have inspired me to do the same.


----------

